# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Μετατραυματικού Στρες >  διαταραχή μετατραυματικού άγχους

## ireneseal

Γεια σας! Ειμαι καινουρια στο φορουμ. Θα σας πω την ιστορια μου και ελπιζω να μην σας κουρασω. 
Ειμαι 20 χρονων.Στα 18 μου ως καινουρια φοιτητρια και μονη στο σπιτι σε αλλη πολη με πολυ βαρεμαρα ειχα τη φαεινή ιδέα να ψάξω οτι πιο τρομακτικό υπαρχει στο ιντερνετ. Γενικοτερα δε φοβομουν, ειχα δει τοσα πολλα θριλερ που δε με αγγιζαν καθολου πια. Ετσι αποφασισα να δω αληθινους εξορκισμους. Ξερετε με τον δαιμονισμενο και τον παπά λάιβ :P. Έπαθα τρελό σοκ πιστεψα οτι αυτο μπορεί να συμβεί στον καθένα, ως ενα πείραγμα του διαβολου στον ανθρωπο. και ξαφνικα ενιωσα εκτεθειμενη γιατι ειναι μια ανωτερη δυναμη και δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι για να την αποτρεψεις.Προσπάθησα να το διαγραψω απο τη μνήμη μου αλλά το ιδιο βράδυ οταν ξάπλωσα για να κοιμηθώ μουδιασε όλο μου το σώμα. Αμέσως νομιζα οτι το παθαίνω. Η καρδιά μου πήγαινε πολύ δυνατά και μετά πολύ αργα. Και τότε νομιζα οτι ειχα ήδη πεθάνει οσο τρελο κι αν ακουγεται. Πηγα στο νοσοκομειο λέγοντας στους γιατρους οτι έπαθα ταχυκαρδία, και μου ειπαν οτι δεν έχω τιποτα, όπως το περιμενα. Απο κει και έπειτα παθαινα διαφορα μουδιασματα, δε μπορουσα να κοιμηθώ, να φάω, οι σκεψεις δεν έφευγαν απο το μυαλό μου, οσο και αν ηθελα να τις διωξω. Σκεφτομουν ασχημα πραγματα που ως ατομο δεν ειχα ξανασκεφτει και τρομαζα περισσοτερο. Γενικότερα ηταν το μονο πραγμα που σκεφτομουν. Το βραδυ αναβιωνα την εμπειρια και εβγαινα στους δρομους σαν την τρελη και τελος παντων ΔΕΝ ζούσα. Έκανα πολλά για να το αντιμετωπίσω, πηγα σε ψυχολογο η οποια δε με βοηθησε. Επειτα σε 2 ψυχιατρους οι οποιοι υποτιμούσαν το προβλημα μου και μου εδωσαν φαρμακα τα οποια δεν πηρα ( γιατι ταυτοχρονα πηγαινα σε πνευματικο ο οποιος πραγματικά με βοηθούσε και οχι δεν μου απαγορευε αυτος να τα παρω απλως με τα λεγομενα του ετσι ενιωθα εγω). Τέλος παντων φέτος 20 χρονων πια και μετα απο τοσο βασανιστικο για μενα καιρό, πηγα σε αλλον ψυχιατρο ο οποιος με καταλαβε απολυτως. Σαν να με διαβασε χωρις να του πω πολλα πολλα. Ενιωσα απολυτα ευχαριστημενη. Αυτος μου χορηγησε τα zoloft των εκατό.Τα παιρνω απο τα χριστουγγενα μεχρι τωρα και θα τα κοψω τον Άυγουστο.Αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι μια χαρα, ηρεμη, εχω επιστρεψει στις συνηθειες και τις υποχρεωσεις μου. Το θεμα μου ομως ειναι οτι φετος αρχισα να συγκατοικω με μια κοπελα στην πολη που σπουδαζω και αυτη με κανει να ξεχνιεμαι και να περναω καλα. Οποτε δε μπορω να καταλαβω αν τα χαπια βοηθησαν η απλα ξεχνιεμαι απο την παρουσια της. Και αυτο το καταλαβα στο τελος της εξεταστικης. γιατι αυτη τελειωσε πιο μπροστα απο μενα κι ετσι τις 3 μερες που εμεινα μονη μου αρχιζα να φοβαμαι λιιιγο, και ειχα μια ανασφαλεια. Δεν θελω να γυρισω στον παλιο κακο μου εαυτο. Και με την διακοπη της αγωγης τι θα γινει.... Θελω το προβλημα μου να φυγει. Ομως κανω σκεψεις οτι θα το εχω για μια ζωη..

----------

